# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  الصلاة على محمدوال محمد

## شواطئ شوق

الصلاة نور وهدية من المولى 
تنير القلب وتبعث السرور في النفس 
وتعطر الفم بذكر محمدوال محمد 
تشافي المرضا وتقضي الحاجات 
وتسهل المور المتعسره 
وتزيد الايمان وتقرب لرحمان 
وتفرج الهم والغم وتشرح الصدر 
وتنور الدروب وتنفس الكروب 
وتكشف الكروب 
وتزيد المحبة في المؤمنين 
وتنبع الخيرات والبركات 
وتذهب مرارة الموت عن الانسان 
ويكون الموت عليه سهل ويسير 
فكثروا من الصلاة على محمدوال محمد
       نسالكم الدعاء

----------


## المستحييل

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد...
فالكثير منا يحتاج الى نور يهدي قلبه ويبعث فيه السرور ..
شكرا على الطرح الجميل ..
سلمت اناملك ..
المستحيل..

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ملكة الملوك

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد عدد ما احاط بة علمك واحصاة كتابك 


بارك الله بيك  سلمت يمينك  اختي الغالية 



دمتي بعين الله دوما 

تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد تنير بها كل ظلمه 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد تقضي حاجه كل محتاج
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد تشافي جميع المرضى المنظووورين
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد تفرج همي وغمي وتشرح صدري
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم*
*وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*حقيقةً ..ليس هناك كلمة سهلة على اللسان..*
*كلمة تفرج هموم الانسان..* 
*كلمة ثقيلة في الميزان..*

*ذكر  تيُطهر القلب..*
*ذكر  يُصفي الروح..*
 
*عملنا الوحيد الذي لانشك بقبوله..*
*هي صلاتنا على نبينا وآله ..* 
*الله صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*غاليتي ..شواطئ شوق..*
*أوراقكِ دائماً روحانية..* 
*حبركِ ينبض بحب محمد وآل محمد..* 
*جُزيتِ خيراً إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..* 
*لاتعلمي ..كيف ارتاحت نفسي ..*
*لكلماتك أخية..* 
*جعل الله محمد وآله محمد..*
*شفعاء لكِ في الدنيا والآخرة.* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك عدوهم من الجن والإنس من الأولين والآخرين
أدم الصلاة على النبي محمد
فقبولها حتما بدون تردد
أعمالنا بين القبول وردها 
إلا الصلاة على  النبي محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
أنار الله قلبك بذكر آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جزاكم الله ألف ألف خيراًعلى 
الردود الرائعه 
اشكر جميع من نور صفحتي 
بهذه الكلمات النيره التي 
تشرح الصدور في ميزان اعمالكم 
بحق الصلاة على محمدوال محمد

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كـ حاجاتنا لـ الماء و الهواء ،،*
*نحتاج ذكر الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*اللهم صلي و سلم و زد وباركـ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*جُزيتي خيراً أُخيهـ ،،*
*و بوركـ قلمكـِ النوراني ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

اللهم صلي على محمد ال محمد وعجل فرجهم
تسلمي .

----------


## يتيمة الحجه

"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم"
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج آل محمد
ياعلي مدد ويافاطمة سدد ويامهدي فرج
يـــامهدينــا أدركنــا 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج آل محمد
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرج آل محمد 
كلما ضاغ صدري صرختُ بالصلوات واذ بالضيعِ ينجلي
ولكن مايتعبني هي صلوات دون دعاء بتعجيل الفرج
فكلما سمعت الصلاة تقال اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد اتممتها بتعجيل الفرج وقلتُ وعجل فرج آل محمد 
جزاكِ الله خيراً أختي المجاهدة الزينبية "شواطئ شوق"
في إنتظار المزيد من العطاء حفظكِ الإله 
خادمتكم تسألكم الدعاء

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*كلمااات نورااانيه راائعه*
*تحمل بين احرفها قيمة عظيمة*
*وجزاااء كبير*
*ويل لمن تركها واستغفلها* 
*ورسول الله ابتعد عن كل منا لم يصليها* 
*(ليس مني من ذكرت عنده ولم يصلي عليَ)*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*بحق محمد وآل محمد فرج عن المؤمنين والمؤمنات*
*وسهل امورهم واشفي مرضاهم* 
*واقضي حوائجنا وحوائجهم*
*رااائع ماكتبته يداكِ اوخيتي*
*في ميزان الاعماال ياارب*
*ولاعدمناا الجديد*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*آللهُـمٍــ صِـل عُـلىٍ مٍـحِـمٍـدُ وٍآل مٍـحِـمٍـدُ ...
طَرٍحِـ رٍوٍوٍوٍعُـهُــ ..
وٍگلمٍـآتِـ نٍـآلتِـ عُـلىٍ إعُـجَــآآبُـيًـ ..؛
يًــعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ـألَفٍـ ـعُــآآَفٍـيًـهُــ ...؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ...؛
ـتِـحِـيًــآآتِــوٍوٍ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍيًــآآء*

----------


## اسير الهوى

ادم الصلاة على الحبيب محمد

 فقبولها حتما بدون تردد

اعمالنا بين القبول وردها

الا الصلاة على الحبيب محمد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

عدد النسمات

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## غرام أحباب

اللهم صلي على محمد وألمحمد وعجل فرجهم 
ياكريم يارب 
كل الشكر لك أختي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
تقبلي مروري
غرام....

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* وارفع البلاء عن امة *محمد* واكشف *الهم* والغم يالله بحق الصلاة *على محمد وال محمد*



*سلمت يمناش اخيه*

*وجزاك الله افضل الجزاء*

*ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم
لاكلمات في كل هذا العالم تضاهي روعة وجمال هذه الكلمات
لها كل هذه المزايا والخصائص والاسرار ..
أحسنتِ أختي على الطرح الاكثر من قيم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة ببركة الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ..

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد




اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد



اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

جزاك الله خير على هالكلامات الرائعة 

تحياتي

----------

